# REDEMPTION



## Maedchen (May 3, 2003)

*The Myth of Pet Overpopulation and the No Kill Revolution in America *

Anyone read it? I found it highly interesting & compelling. This is a book that should not rest in your bookshelf after you've read it, but borrowed to as many people as possible.


_In Redemption: The Myth of Pet Overpopulation and the No Kill Revolution in America, Nathan J. Winograd details the animal shelter overhaul in the United States and how a seemingly good idea soon became a nightmare and the fight to change it back. 

Although animal shelters were put in place to help adopt out unwanted and abandoned animals, it quickly became the proprietor of a mass killing movement. Most of the animals taken in to the shelters were being put to death and millions of healthy animals dying annually. 

Through the power and determination of one city, San Francisco, the No Kill revolution began in earnest and showed the nation that the ancient thinking of killing as the only way to control pet overpopulation was wrong. 

In Redemption, Winograd sheds light on the shelter system, from its very beginnings to its free fall into inhumane practices and thinking. The veil is lifted off what used to be a well kept secret, one that many animal lovers were unaware of, and inspires readers to join the revolution and pick up where the good of the animal shelters left off. 

Even more alarming are the stories of supposedly humane groups standing on the values of animal welfare yet they have failed the animals at every turn. The feral cats, the stars of Trap-Neuter-Release, are also highlighted by Winograd as an example of how the practice of no-kill can work. 

Killing innocent animals is not the answer. Even with some of the leading animal welfare groups against them, proponents of TNR have fought back and successfully shown that TNR does work, much to the confused dismay of their detractors. 

Through Winograd's own highly impressive shelter career and belief that staff members are paid to save lives, not take them, readers will find themselves in a new world where the No Kill Revolution is not just doable but the obvious and overdue path for our country to take. This is an inspiring and life-changing book that will cause you to think long and hard and challenge outdated ideas that have run rampant for decades. 

Redemption is a book that should be required reading for children, adults, educators and community leaders. Informative and eloquent, it is a masterpiece of common sense. Must read. 

Book review by Christy Crabtree, Book by Nathan J. Winograd
Animal World USA_


----------



## Strongheart (May 2, 2007)

I read it last August and was inspired by the precedents set in San Francisco and Tompkins County NY to volunteer at my local shelter ever since. I am in charge of rabbit adoptions there where they are a high volume shelter for them. They had a 70% kill rate before I started but following the guidelines in the book, they have not put down any rabbits since I started, I've done 50 adoptions since then, all top quality. 

I help the dogs too but I cannot show how this formula works with the dogs and cats because I can only have a lot of control over the rabbit area.

I have been doing rescue for over 8 years now and I had been burned out and jaded before I read the book thinking there was no hope. But with a little moxie and marketing skills, I have made a huge difference for these rabbits.

Whenever a GSD comes in, I try to intervene and get them out too but I am still learning the black ops side of the shelter and so sometimes I can't help like with this guy who was killed yesterday.










Other volunteers at the shelter have read it too and are trying very hard to do their part in this formula but unfortunately our shelter has some ingrained problems which Winograd says are the #1 problems at these places and it is taking a long time to get some of the formula into place.

Plus that county is very rural and has some real neanderthal types, transplants are bringing up the quality of the population but not fast enough. I swear to God some of the people who bring in these animals should be shot on sight. Some are truly desperate and remorseful but some are not even human IMHO. That's a tough one.

I think the #1 places where Winograd's formula would work right away are the 2 places he achieved this, San Francisco and upstate NY, two very liberal, progressive areas where such dreams can come true.

But then is a subspecies of human out there who make it difficult.

It is like going back in time when you drive into some of these areas.


----------



## Maedchen (May 3, 2003)

Awesome job with the bunnies! It's a start- and you should feel very proud of your accomplishments









_I think the #1 places where Winograd's formula would work right away are the 2 places he achieved this, San Francisco and upstate NY, two very liberal, progressive areas where such dreams can come true._

If you think so- and also start the blaming game by accusing (the irresponsible) people - then you missed the message of the book. Gosh, did I wish before I could transplant and exchange the ******** down here with responsible owners from up north and all problems were solved







-but I know it wouldn't have made a difference- because the people in charge (shelter manager etc) would still kill animals as before, bc that's the way it's always been done.
W. is probably right, that you can't get true change- (killing a healthy pet is no longer an option)- unless you really fire the people in charge- get rid of the old mindset- and start from scratch.


----------



## Strongheart (May 2, 2007)

No I get the message of the book or I wouldn't bother donating ALL of my time, I mean every minute of every day, doing this.

He's right, pet stores are in business and selling animals and making a profit, so there are a lot of homes out there. A lot of my adoptions are "replacement" adoptions - not sure what percentage. But if I put the animals up on Petfinder with great photos and great descriptions, the good homes come out of the woodwork like church mice. They just need to know that the animals are there. And our shelter didn't even put any animals on petfinder til a volunteer pitched a fit, which she had to do, and it still took a long time to get that done. Otherwise their kill rate would be like 95% instead of 78%, which is still shameful.

And yes the problems you cite are it but I'm even afraid to say so on this board for fear of retribution.

But the times they are a changing.


----------

